
SoftBank Owned Patent Troll Sues to Block Covid19 Testing Using Theranos Patents - nl
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20200316/14584244111/softbank-owned-patent-troll-using-monkey-selfie-law-firm-sues-to-block-covid-19-testing-using-theranos-patents.shtml?f
======
vstuart
See also:

* Firm wielding Theranos patents asks judge to block coronavirus test | [https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/03/firm-uses-theran...](https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/03/firm-uses-theranos-patents-to-sue-company-making-coronavirus-test/#p3)

Associated reddit:
[https://old.reddit.com/r/news/comments/fk9sfs/firm_wielding_...](https://old.reddit.com/r/news/comments/fk9sfs/firm_wielding_theranos_patents_asks_judge_to/)

